# I'm stuck in A Mess O'Trouble 1.8



## MrsPyramidHead (Jun 14, 2011)

Hi everyone! I originally posted this as a reply to a thread, but it's been dead for a year, so I decided to make a new thread instead. Out of pure nostalgia, I recently continued to play AMOT. It's fun, but I keep getting stuck. Maybe someone here knows what to do.
*
1. Saving issues!!!* I'm playing AMOT 1.8 on Mac OS 8 something, and the game won't let me save! I have to start over and over again. Luckily, I'm working on a walkthrough (since there aren't any on the web, and there should be!) so I've written down everything I've done, so it doesn't take much time to get back on track, but it's starting to annoy me, because if I end up somewhere where I haven't found any Jump Doors, I have to start all over again. Anyone else got the same problem?

2. How do you open the oval door in Void Ruins (the one with the keypad found in Narrow Room)? Whenever I end up there I have to start over, because there are no Jump Doors that I know of in the only three scenes I can find right now (Void Ruins, Narrow Room, Damaged Lower Level) and if there's a clue to the combination for the keypad in any of those scenes, I'm too stupid to figure it out. Can someone give me the code or tell me where it can be found? (Assuming this is the right way of entering the building, I may be even more stupid, who knows.)

3. How do you get to ride the tram from Monolith Tower (the one where Shifty tries to sell you a forged pass to)? Is there any other way to the main city? I need that OCR from Shek Varta badly!

4. How do you open the door without handle in the Glass Wall scene (Fallen City View)?

5. What's in the Horrible Odor scene (City Wreckage Interior)? How do you defeat the monster? I noticed that you can use the rope with the plastic cover, but what else? Will something fall down from the roof or what?

6. There's something across the Open Desert (next to Cemetary, Revenue City etc.) but you can't go there by foot. How do you get there?

7. How do you get past the shark in Under The Sea (next to Reef/Wall and Gate)? The game gives you clues about strength (I've found the rocket) and
scuba diving. Where's the equipment? No matter how strong you are, you always run out of breath before defeating the shark.

8. How do you get past the guard dogs under the palm tree when trying to get over the wall? Whenever I end up in this area, I have to start over for the same reasons as Void Ruins: I haven't found any Jump Doors yet.

9. What's the relay found in the broken elevator (Ruined Subway) for?

I'll probably get stuck a lot more in the future. I hope anyone out there can help me.


----------



## ragerage (Oct 14, 2011)

First about saving problem I recommend install MacOS 8.6 or at least upgrade to 8.1. I did not have such a problem. 

2. To open techtron door in Void you have to enter numbers that written on the encyplodeia page. But first in damaged lower level you have to tie wires, set lever in position, etc. I mean in summary solve energy problem of door. 

3. It seems you are playing female character. I am not sure but you have to use card to open the door before conference room in the corridor and by ventilation shaft you should jump on the tram. If you are playing masculine character you should buy a movie ticket and give it to janitor. So take the ladder and set it in front of the janitor room's door, and open shaft on the ceiling. Go to the locked room by shaft and take a tram pass and stamp it.

4. Power up and take magnet. Use magnet to move trash basjet to pull lever. But also you need a cube to open.

5. In City Wreckage Interior use rope to climb to up (tie rope to column up) and at top break door, use cable to go down. There is a safe there. To open it shoot drop plastic cover and shoot that horrible monster. It's blood is acid. Pull cover with rope, use acid to open safe.

6. There is nothing across open desert. 

7. You have to read everything. In boat get down sublevel, get what you take and read diary. You should hit shark's nose. That is it.

8. After shark use net (it is in boat sublevel) to catch seabird and take hook. Find a worm in bush near gate as a bait. Find pole in boat. Use them to catch a fish. Put fruite that make sleep you in fish. And throw fish to dogs.

9. In the Monolith Tower city you will find a non-working elevator under maintenance area. You should use relay to repair that elevator.


----------

